
Hands-on with Android: Building a Ticket Responder, Part 1 - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7463
======
brown9-2
Am I missing something? Where is the "hands-on" part of this article? I don't
see any code, a walk through of how to develop the app, etc... just
screenshots.

